# share pictures of your screen printing shop



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

I am getting ready to start finishing the inside of a building I own and move my Embroidery machines and a new 6 station screen printing machine into.
I would love to see some pics of some shops already in operation to get an idea of what kind of shelfs I need and what kind of tables or work benches to setup....basicly if you have the perfect shop I would like to see it...or if you have pics of your shop and can tell me if you had to do it all over again what you would really like to have in your shop.

Thanks...Kevin 
Special Tees Custom Apparel


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

There are some shop pics a few pages in on this shop tour.

integriteez.com/ShopTour.htm


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*



Masterkoin said:


> There are some shop pics a few pages in on this shop tour.


That's quite the setup you have there


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

Wish it was mine (at least if its paid for), but just a place I found online when I was hunting for someone local to work with.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*



Masterkoin said:


> There are some shop pics a few pages in on this shop tour.


That's a pretty $weet $etup!


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

Surely sombody has some more pics out there of their shop of sombody elses...??

Thanks guys and gals..!


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t44550.html


some good pictures in here


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

Okay, here's a few pics of our place. I love seeing how other people's set-up looks. Finally got a chance to share.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

Well, in business for a little over 4 months...just got the old purple National conveyor dryer two days ago... it ain't much, but its working well so far. Over 2000 items printed so far !!!


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

Hey Stan,

That purple equipment is good stuff! I have one of the National presses myself. It's a fantastic piece of machinery! I wish they were still in business, I'd buy another press from them.


----------



## bebo (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

this is my shop


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

I'm not a screen printer, but I have a photo gallery of my shop in my profile. We've moved some crap around since the pictures were taken. My mother brought her old Melco EM1 that she bought brand new 10-12 years ago, which isn't in the pictures (it was just an empty spot until its arrival). 

Here's a link to my gallery:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/joeshaul-albums.html


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Hey Joe,i really like your storefront/ giftshop. Really nice execution on that. I like that Brother and the versacamm especially. Is that a sp300 or 540?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, wish we were in a better physical location, but other than that, I like the way our shop is. It's an SP300.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*



bebo said:


> this is my shop


Do you print all the shirts, put them on those shelves, then cure them on there?

If so, that's awesome


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it would be pretty cool if there can be a section where you can post pics of your set up and job youve done with you set up. Kinda like what screenprinter.net has in their gallerys section


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Kinda like this...

T-Shirt Forums - T-Shirt Gallery


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

yes lmao!!


----------



## bebo (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Shop Pics...??*

i only use waterbase paint and i use a modified oven toaster to cure them
directly on those shelves.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Roboto said:


> I think it would be pretty cool if there can be a section where you can post pics of your set up and job youve done with you set up. Kinda like what screenprinter.net has in their gallerys section


You can also do it in the gallery area of your User Control panel:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/usercp.php










Click on "Pictures and Albums" and you'll be able to add a photo album with pictures of your shop, shirts you've done, etc.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

it isnt much yet...just starting out...in my garage .....

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/inkedapparel-albums-forum-pictures-picture725-100-0353.jpg[/media][media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/inkedapparel-albums-forum-pictures-picture724-100-0352.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/inkedapparel-albums-forum-pictures-picture723-100-0351.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/inkedapparel-albums-forum-pictures-picture793-dryrack2.jpg[/media]

Inked


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are the before pics. I'll post some after pics next wed. We are getting a new press on tuesday so I'll take a few more when that is done.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

This just showed up an hour ago.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

alan802 said:


> This just showed up an hour ago.


you must be getting pumped...


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

That a beasty there. Good news is it'll probably run half the time.


----------



## bebo (Aug 11, 2008)

latest pics of my shop
Pinoy tshirts, Pinoy tees, t-shirts, group for t-shirt sellers and enthusiasts Philippines - indietees - PROFETIONAL SCREEN PRINTING SET-UPS WE CAN HELP YOU BUILD ONE for free im not busy


----------

